# My New 2011 Ram 2500 CTD



## Smith2287 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just picked her up last week, I am now up to 5 trucks along with 2 subs. Haven't plowed with her yet but I cannot wait to test her out.


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

sexy truck! enjoy


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Almost looks too good to plow with.....almost
Great looking truck/plow


----------



## Smith2287 (Dec 12, 2008)

Haha thanks guys but I buy my trucks to work, it sure is nice having heated everything inside this one though. I am going to level it out like the rest of my trucks soon to help with weight on the front end.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Enjoy....Looks Good


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd be paranoid to plow with that. Sweet truck!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

The truck and plow look great. Have a good season.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Great looking setup. I tried to buy a 2010 CTD before I bought my Ford, Dodge just couldn't come close to the Ford discounts at the time, but the new Dodges are super nice and the heated steering wheel is awesome. Good luck with it this winter and post some action shots when you get to try it out.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

It really pisses me off to see you have a laramie with a single tone paint job. I ordered my 2010 Ram 3500 Laramie SRW in April and they said I had to have the lower half of the truck painted tan. I wrote a letter to dodge corporate and the factory asking them to paint the whole thing black instead of black and tan and they said there was no way to do that (which is total BS). So now I see that they are doing it for 2011. ... grrr

Word of warning. Those aluminum wheels are really fragile. I have the cummins also and a sno-way mega blade on mine (which probably weighs less than your western) and between the weight of the engine and the plow I hit a small pothole and it cracked the wheel and tire went flat. I would look into getting some steel wheels for winter, or at least be really careful. 

Otherwise god I love the truck and I am sure you will too. the heated steering wheel kicks ass in plowing season haha


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

nice looking truck, she'll move a lot of snow!


----------



## Smith2287 (Dec 12, 2008)

riverwalkland;1159825 said:


> It really pisses me off to see you have a laramie with a single tone paint job. I ordered my 2010 Ram 3500 Laramie SRW in April and they said I had to have the lower half of the truck painted tan. I wrote a letter to dodge corporate and the factory asking them to paint the whole thing black instead of black and tan and they said there was no way to do that (which is total BS). So now I see that they are doing it for 2011. ... grrr
> 
> Word of warning. Those aluminum wheels are really fragile. I have the cummins also and a sno-way mega blade on mine (which probably weighs less than your western) and between the weight of the engine and the plow I hit a small pothole and it cracked the wheel and tire went flat. I would look into getting some steel wheels for winter, or at least be really careful.
> 
> Otherwise god I love the truck and I am sure you will too. the heated steering wheel kicks ass in plowing season haha


Thanks for the word of warning, I didn't order my truck personally but I brought it while it was still being assembled in the plant. I just got real lucky when I told my dealer what I wanted and he was able to track it down and get it in only a few weeks.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sweet looking plow rig


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Any with the plow up?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice looking truck... and plow!

No DEF (diesel exhaust fluid) system on the 2011 Dodge?


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

looks great


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

cubicinches;1160079 said:


> Nice looking truck... and plow!
> 
> No DEF (diesel exhaust fluid) system on the 2011 Dodge?


I believe that they don't use/need that system. However, the 4500 and 5500 cab chassis require it. Maybe I'm wrong though.

I will never buy a truck that requires that stuff. It's expensive enough already to run a diesel.


----------



## Smith2287 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nope no DEF, but I can't wait for some tuners to be released for this engine so I can get rid of all this "go green" restrictions and put an exhaust to get a little more power and some MPG out of it.


----------



## Misch-Rman (Sep 21, 2007)

sweet truck man..... were looking at a 11 reg cab... now i cant wait lol


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Awesome truck bud! I have been considering an '11 for some time now and would install the same blade on mine. What part of Jersey are you from?


----------



## Smith2287 (Dec 12, 2008)

BlueRam2500;1160136 said:


> Awesome truck bud! I have been considering an '11 for some time now and would install the same blade on mine. What part of Jersey are you from?


My mother lives in Parsippany so I am there a lot but I do all my plowing in Bergen and Passaic County.


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Real nice truck!! I want heated seats again. I think i might end up putting them in once the season is over.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Very nice truck!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a wicked sharp looking truck.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Smith2287;1160154 said:


> My mother lives in Parsippany so I am there a lot but I do all my plowing in Bergen and Passaic County.


Nice man I live right next door to Parsippany.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Very sexy truck. I thought there were tuners out for the 6.7? I think Smarty might have one that just came out? It might only be for the 2010's but I would think it would work for yours too.

Great looking truck.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

That truck is gorgeous! The new Ram 2500/3500's ride so nice and quiet. Lucky guy!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome truck!
My next truck will be a 3500 with Fisher XLS


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

hopefully you don't have too many tight areas to plow. I can't imagine that truck is too nimble.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

what are we talking here. 50K total? a touch more?


and BTW. it moved.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats a sweet looking truck you got there.


----------



## Cromer_22 (Dec 1, 2008)

KILLER RIG MAN! Best of luck on your season


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

So how did it do plowing in the blizzard?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Very Nice Truck. 

how about an interior shot


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Thats a great looking truck. I think we need some more pictures though.


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

nice truck!


----------



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

gotta love the dodges, nice set up


----------



## beegee515 (May 12, 2011)

Nice looking truck. I'm shopping for a new 2500 right now. Is that a factory sun roof? I would love to have one in my new ride, but I can't seem to find one.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

When you get to use that Bad Boy Fluid Film it after your Done to keep that Plow looking Like New I Do mine is 2 years old and looks like new

Looks Great


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

WOW, im going to go rub one off now!


----------



## Kid (Feb 13, 2004)

Where did you mount the joystick? Do you have to wait until the warranty expires before to level the front end? What leveling system will you be using? Thanks!


----------



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

Awesome looking truck. What are you getting for MPG? looking into a new truck next year and going to take a hard look at the dodges.


----------



## Smith2287 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kid;1409747 said:


> Where did you mount the joystick? Do you have to wait until the warranty expires before to level the front end? What leveling system will you be using? Thanks!


No joystick, I have the handheld remote which I just unplug when I am not using the plow and stick it in my glove box. As to the leveling kit I have a hell bent steel one I took off another truck I am putting on. A leveling kit won't void your warranty, lucky for me I have a great service writer that doesn't bust my chops when it comes to warranty work. I recently did all the EGR/DPF deletes along with a turbo back exhaust and H&S tuner. I also added an intake and changed the boost tube and added an intake manifold. The truck really has good power now and the MPG went up a bit also. If it ever snows in NJ again I am going to run the tuner on the no power setting to make sure I don't blow up my trans haha.


----------



## Smith2287 (Dec 12, 2008)

Montosi82;1409784 said:


> Awesome looking truck. What are you getting for MPG? looking into a new truck next year and going to take a hard look at the dodges.


I run all dodges this one stock got about 16 highway 13 back roads, I recently did the deletes and now I can get 20 on long highway trips and like 16 on the back roads. The truck came to life after I did all this and it is a beast now.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Very comfortable trucks and very quiet. Id love to plow snow with mine.


----------



## BigMurph651 (Dec 21, 2011)

I want it I want it I want it I want it I want I want it I want I want it


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

curious about some more pictures? thats a beauty

I was planning on ordering a 2012 reg cab diesel 6 spd. but was told the diesel come out of Mexico and it would be a 16 weeks wait!! so I cancelled and am going to wait. Give all the feedback you can give, nice truck!


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Really nice looking Dodge, personally not a Dodge guy, but I can appreciate a nice truck! Congrats and good luck!


----------

